# Christian Persecution in Nepal.



## Maurya (Feb 28, 2020)

Some of the Hindu extremists groups are planning to restore the Hindu nation in Nepal. Nepal became secular in 2006, although the government presents Nepal as a secular country, it's practically run by Hindu forces. The injustice, negligence of people's needs, corruption, and human rights abuses affecting minority religious groups are on the rise. "They are promoting only the Hindu people,". One of the major factors behind Nepal's deteriorating religious freedom rights has been legislation signed into law in October 2017 that criminalizes religious conversion. Christians have suffered the consequences of this law. "One-and-a-half years ago, in one district, Christians were giving out Christian tracts. And because of that, they were put in jail for nine months," The group of six to nine Christians was released, but the case is still going on. Six months ago in East Nepal, there was another Christian woman who was taking care of children, the poor children. She did not have money but She was pressured by the government to come with the children to Kathmandu, the capital, but then she was arrested, charged with converting others to Christianity, and jailed for three months. The woman was released after the initial jail period, but the court has now announced that she will have to spend three years in prison for the crime of religious conversions. There are several other incidents across the country where Christians are ending up in jail simply for their beliefs, arguing that believers can be accused by anyone at any time and end up behind bars. "The whole justice system, the judges are Hindu". This is the challenge to the Nepalese Christians to come into the fold of unity and strive for the gospel for the glory of God alone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Praying 4


----------

